# New crested gecko.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I just bought this new crested gecko.









I paid too much for her, lol, but whatever. I needed a female and she fits in nicely. She's down in Toronto right now, but I'll be getting her on August 5th or 6th. (Gotta firm up some dates.)

Btw, NOT MY PIC. That's from the breeder.

I'm excited. Lol.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Paid too much?







Who cares, as long as it blows your hair back! I never got into geckos personally, but I can see the attraction. Love those milky blue eyes.

Just out of curiousity, being a gecko keeper, do any of these guys "bark" at night, keeping you up?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, well... I haven't paid much for my geckos so far. So this one is by far the biggest expenditure and it makes it seem like I paid too much, haha. But it's a female. And nice. I've seen them go for more, unsexed. Though nicer morphs.

I guess I got into crested geckos randomly. Someone locally had two clutch-mates up for $100 for the pair and I grabbed them. That was December. Since then I've added. Haha. I've really fallen for them. Plus, the crestie community here in Canada is amazing. Lots of very cool people. Very friendly, open, welcoming, ready to educate, encourage. So I got sucked in.

As for the barking... I hear it from my breeding pair. I think it's when they're getting busy and when the female is mad pissed off at the male. Kind of like real life? Haha. The thing that can be annoying is the leaping and rustling. They're jumpers and fly about their tanks. I'm used to it now though.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SO. I was talking with the breeder who I purchased the female from and he had some really nice males for sale. Since I was kind of in need of a male for this female I decided HEY WHY NOT. So I made an offer and got a smokin' deal on this little guy:









(Again, not my pic. Breeder's pic.)

The guy who I'm purchasing from is really stand-up. He's even going to try and get a shot of the future happy-couple-to-be together for me. Very cool.

Now the hard part is waiting to get them home!







August can't come soon enough!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The breeder sent me a pic of the pair. They don't live together (yet) but he put them together for this shot.

For morphs... Female is an 'orange cream fire' (top gecko) and the male is an 'orange fire partial pin'. A lot of that is still gibberish to me, but all I know is they will make some AMAZING babies. Probably not til next year, however. But definitely worth the wait!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those are really sexy


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Oops, got it wrong. Male is top and female is bottom. You can see his boy bits there, haha.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Plus, the crestie community here in Canada is amazing. Lots of very cool people. Very friendly, open, welcoming, ready to educate, encourage. So I got sucked in.


Cool, it's this kinda stuff that keeps the interest up. I admit I don't know too much about geckos but I have a thing for the Tokays. I guess it's their hostility...and colors. A few geckos at reptile shows have wowed me based on their obscure form alone.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Speaking of tokays.

There's a place in my area that has cbb, handleable tokays available sometimes. It's uncanny. But they've do it with a lot of work. The price reflects this tho. But instead of paying $10 to $20 for a mite infested, wc specimen, you pay $100 and get a cbb, handleable, healthy animal.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Speaking of tokays.
> 
> There's a place in my area that has cbb, handleable tokays available sometimes. It's uncanny. But they've do it with a lot of work. The price reflects this tho. But instead of paying $10 to $20 for a mite infested, wc specimen, you pay $100 and get a cbb, handleable, healthy animal.


WHOA! I wouldn't pay $100 for a Tokay if I had a gun to my head!








%50 of what I like about them is their attitude. I could do without the mites though.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I guess it depends on what you're looking for and how much that's worth to you.


----------

